# Minnesota Summer League Day 5--7/19/05



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

• July 19: Houston vs. Toronto, 11 a.m.; New York vs. Milwaukee, 1 p.m.

*Minnesota vs. Indiana, 3 p.m.*
*Wolves Probable Starters  *




































Bracey Wright /Paul Mcpherson/Ndudi Ebi/Nick Horvath/Dwayne Jones
*Bench *
99 Jamison Brewer G 6-4 195 11/19/80 Auburn '03 3 
3 Yakhouba Diawara F 6-7 225 8/29/82 Pepperdine '05 R 
15 Jeff Hagen C 7-0 270 2/16/82 Minnesota '05 R 
7 John Lucas G 5-11 165 11/21/82 Oklahoma State '05 R 
1 Rashad McCants G 6-4 207 9/25/84 North Carolina '05 R (INJURED)
30 Ivan McFarlin F 6-8 240 4/26/82 Oklahoma State '05 R 
13 Marlon Parmer G 6-3 187 9/28/80 Kentucky Wesleyan '03 R 
0 Ricky Shields G 6-4 185 7/27/82 Rutgers '05 R 
55 David Simon C 6-10 260 8/9/82 IPFW '05 R 
40 Jamel Staten F 6-6 225 2/22/83 Minnesota State '05 R 
32 Nikoloz Tskitishvili F 7-0 225 4/14/83 Georgia 3(INJURED)

*Pacers Roster  *
*11 Maurice Carter G 6-5 210 10/12/76 LSU '99 Mississippi (WBL) * 
32 Shelly Clark F 6-8 245 12/18/72 Illinois '95 Gary (CBA) 
54 John Edwards C 7-1 275 7/31/81 Kent St. '04 Pacers 
*16 Charlie Gaines F 6-7 240 10/15/81 So. Miss. '04 Reggio Calabria (Italy) * 
23 Danny Granger F 6-8 225 4/20/83 New Mexico '05 New Mexico (INJURED)
*13 David Harrison C 7-0 280 8/15/82 Colorado '05 Pacers* 
2 Jimmie Hunter G 6-4 180 12/24/77 Life '00 Sebastiani Rieti (Italy) 
20 LeRoy Hurd F 6-7 215 5/26/80 UT-San Antonio '04 Columbus (NBDL) 
8 Michel Morandais G 6-5 205 1/10/79 Colorado '04 Cantu (Italy) 
52 Aleksandar Radojevic C 7-3 250 8/8/76 Serbia/Montenegro Jazz 
14 Jemiel Rich G 5-10 170 1/31/75 SMU '97 Oklahoma (USBL) 
3 Romain Sato G 6-5 205 3/2/81 Xavier '04 Spurs 
*6 Chris Thomas G 6-1 190 10/3/82 Notre Dame '05 Notre Dame * 
*15 Ron Artest F 6-7 252 11/13/79 St. John's '01 Pacers * 
*BOLD*=Probable Starters
*Opposing Team Spotlight *
David Harrison 








- Harrison has looked good out here. He is easily the strongest guy here. He is pushing around the other big men out here. He is showing some nice touch from mid-range too. He has some good post moves. His post defense is looking better and he is swatting shots. He usually dominates and I don't think that will change against us.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

how'd santo play?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Santo? You mean Sato? If so, he only played a couple minutes...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I will put up my thoughts later tonight


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Sheefo, where were you sitting today? I think I might've saw you and I was gonna come over, wasn't sure if it was you or not though.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Rockets 5-0!! But had hoped that Badiane would do better, and Luther had a few bad outtings...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Game 1, Raptors vs. Rockets thoughts: * Well the Rockets finished the Summer League undefeated. They had the best team out there.
Well we will start with the Raptors. Again today Pickkett played well. He looks really good in transition. The guy is a flatout scorer. His stroke was nice today too. I think he should be in the league. The guy plays the passing lanes well and then its off to transition where he excels. He is also one of the more approachable guys there too. 
I thought Omar Cook did good today too. He played a disired point guard role out there, getting everyone involved and keeping everyone's confidence up. His Shot looked terrible today though. But he was not forcing any of the shots. He took the shots when he was open or when the shot clock was low. He did exactly what you desire out of a point guard. His only problem is that his shot was terrible today.
Bryant Matthews did well today. The guy is good at slashing and is excellent in transition. I would like to see him make a team but he relies too much on his athletic ability. Once again, over seas could help this young man out too. He to me is a poor man's Sprewell.
Pape Sow actually showed rays of light that there is an exisitent offensive game in him. He plays out of control but his layups were dropping for him. Well the majority of them. I also saw a fade from him today... His defense is still solid, just question marks around his offensive game.
Slokar is the league's best kept secret. The kid can play. Inside and outside. If he belongs in Toronto is my question with bigs like Bonner, Bosh, and Villeneava all playing somewhat the same. Slokar has a nice jump shot and is pretty good at slashing. He is also an underrated rebounder.
As for the Rockets, Head did bad once again. His shot was off. His defense was not good. His passes were terrible. Has trouble handling the ball too. I don't see him getting a lot of time next season though. He simply is not ready to play the NBA pg. He just is not good enough.
Once again, Baxter played well. He did not play a lot but that Mid-range jumper has really improved his game. He is so much more of a threat now. He is also stronger. I think he could help a lot of teams at this point. This guy is honestly the MVP of this summer league.
Dion Glover also played well. Another guy who can stroke it and still penetrate. He is more seasoned though. I am sure you guys know my thoughts on this guy.
Pat Carroll was the surprise here. He was stroking from everywhere. The kid can flat out shoot. If that can get him a job? I doubt it. Still he can flat out shoot, he just needs to add another dimension to his game.
Hayes was very impressive today. The guy has great hands. The guy works hard on the floor and it truely pays off. He is not good enough to make a roster but he had a solid performance tonight. The guy is really good at finishing strong thats all I can say.
Once again Badiane did not do too good. But he has never really been given the chance with Baxter and Hayes owning downlow.

*Game 2, Knicks vs. Bucks thoughts: * Well the Bucks won this one. Andrew Bogut had a pretty good day. He got off to a very quick start, rebounding from a terrible previous game. He was showing everyone those great post moves he has. He uses shot fakes really well. The kid can rebound too. He gets good position to get those defensive boards. I think Bogut ends up being a great player. I am not sold that he will be a bust. Given about 4 years, he will be a top 10 player in the league.
For the first time Reece Gaines looked like the first round pick they were hoping for. He was not forcing shots nor taking too many. Yes he doesn't pass much but he passed more than any other day today. The guy is still a 100% bust in my eyes. He is going to be a free agent for the rest of his career when his rookie contract is up.
Ilyasova looked confident today. He hit a couple threes but that is all I remember. His stroke looks very good, but his shot is simply not dropping for him. He needs to work on becoming more aggresive and slashing. Plus he should move around more without the ball. And adding 25 pounds would never hurt you.
Well New York is simply stacked. Nate Robinson and Frye do good every game but when David Lee AND Ruben Douglas get 15+... It is not fair.
I just want everyone to know, 8 was not too high for picking Frye and 23 is not to high for picking Nate Robinson. These two guys are going to be around the league for a long time. Although both do not play the position they should or are expected to, they are going to be very solid. Frye is showing good moves downlow and surprisingly not struggling with getting position downlow. He is a lot stronger than given credit for. But he is still too soft to be a center.
Robinson is a flat out scorer. The guy is a 2-guard... With point guard handles and quickness. Now is that a good combination? We will see. I just know he is going to be a super spark off the bench. Lately he is not as flashy and exciting but he gets the job done.
David Lee was impressive today. He was showing us post moves and a jump shot. Now I think it is time to call him a rich man's athletic Luke Walton. He was taking it strong to the hole today. Good job for this young man.

*Game 3, Wolves vs. Pacers thoughts: * Well Artest played today and Harrison did not dress. Artest's stroke is looking nice. So is the defense. I think he is ready for training camp to start.
Maurice Carter is making a real bid to making the team. He is a good slasher and can stop on the dime to pull up for the jump shot. Will he make it? I say he makes it to training camp and then is cut. Sorry Carter but it happens to the best of us.... Well not really.
Once again Chris Thomas came into the game and was stroking those 3s. He is a good point guard. I hope he makes a team.
As for the Wolves. Ebi started off well. The guy is a very bad free throw shooter but he showed today that he can finish strong at the rim. His mid-range game was doing alright too. He got lucky and had like 3 and 1s in a row and missed all the free throws. At least he gets to the line right? No, he can not shoot them. Me, I like the fact that he has improved but I am not sure he will ever be better than Josh Howard..... Man I get so mad at the thought of having Howard.
Jon Lucas looks like he may make the team. He has been playing very good. He is simply a pest on defense although he is not a very good defender. His shot is alright, I mean he sort of shoots too much. I would rather have him than Bracey at this point though.
Ricky Shields played really well. He is the definition of streaky. His shot just was falling. And if he does not take consecutive shots, it is not going to go in. He moves well without the ball too. I do not think he deserves to make out team though. He is too inconsistent. 
Shades of those terrible hands of Dwayne Jones showed up again... His defense is good though.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Studs of the Day: *
*Andrew Bogut(Bucks)-* 16 pts, 14 boards, 2 blocks
*David Lee(Knicks)-* 19 pts, 11 boards, 5 assists

*Duds of the Day: *
*Luther Head(Rockets)-* 4 points
*Dwayne Jones(Wolves)-*5 points, 3 boards

*Most Exciting to Watch- *
David Lee and Tim Pickkett

*MVP Honors- *Lonny Baxter


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I would hope that a lot of teams wish they had taken Josh Howard.I guess all of the other teams passed on him.I probably saw nearly every game he played at Wake Forest and I couldn't understand why he didn't go a lot higher.He's been much better than I thought he would be at this point,but I saw him as an absolutely safe pick.He dramatically improved during the course of his college career and he was just as solid as a player could be when he left college.I don't see what would be so revolutionary about taking a guy who has proven that he can play ahead of guys who might be able to play.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> *Game 1, Raptors vs. Rockets thoughts: * Well the Rockets finished the Summer League undefeated. They had the best team out there.
> Well we will start with the Raptors. Again today Pickkett played well. He looks really good in transition. The guy is a flatout scorer. His stroke was nice today too. I think he should be in the league. The guy plays the passing lanes well and then its off to transition where he excels. He is also one of the more approachable guys there too.
> I thought Omar Cook did good today too. He played a disired point guard role out there, getting everyone involved and keeping everyone's confidence up. His Shot looked terrible today though. But he was not forcing any of the shots. He took the shots when he was open or when the shot clock was low. He did exactly what you desire out of a point guard. His only problem is that his shot was terrible today.
> Bryant Matthews did well today. The guy is good at slashing and is excellent in transition. I would like to see him make a team but he relies too much on his athletic ability. Once again, over seas could help this young man out too. He to me is a poor man's Sprewell.
> ...


 :handclap:


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> *Me, I like the fact that he has improved but I am not sure he will ever be better than Josh Howard..... Man I get so mad at the thought of having Howard.
> *


*

You know, every Minnesota fan in the world has jumped on the "we should have drafted Josh Howard" bandwagon, and claims they were calling for it on draft night. 

Let's take a stroll down memory lane (yeah, I basically just want to brag :biggrin: )

I posted on this thread approximately 2 hours after the draft got over



Jonathan Watters said:



But the best pick would have been Howard. He would have started from day one. 

And then Rickert. What a joke.

Click to expand...

It's actually a pretty funny thread, looking back. Me and Ozzy are buddies now... :clap:*


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think Howard might be the second or third best player on the Wolves if he were their roster now.It seems almost certain that they would have made the playoffs last year if he had been there.I really and truly don't understand why he was so underrated in the draft.Half the guys taken ahead of him have never done anything and I really don't think there was much doubt that he could contribute.

By the way who the devil is Carl English?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I am not even going to lie. I wanted Lampe or Howard. I was shocked that we picked Ebi.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

yeah I wanted Howard too, I didn't know that Ebi was in the draft at the time.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

Diable said:


> By the way who the devil is Carl English?


Jump shooting Canadian who went to University of Hawaii, I believe. Has an absolutely heartbreaking story in which he lost both parents at an early age and a bunch of crap he had to go through. Nearly got a contract with Seattle last year, but hasn't been able to latch on anywhere yet, which I'm actually kinda surprised about. Vaguely reminds me of a Kyle Korver type player.

I'm gonna have to go check what team he's on for this year's summer league now. Hadn't thought about him for a while.

(It should be noted that I'm doing this all off memory for the past two years, and could be off on some minor details.)

Edit: Played on Cleveland's summer league team this year and didn't really get any minutes. Should anyone be curious, here's his backstory:
http://nbadraft.net/justaminute28.htm

Also, for the record, I was thrilled that we drafted Ebi, and Will Avery, and thought KG was going to flop horribly before we drafted him. SO THERE!!!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Cyberwolf said:


> Also, for the record, I was thrilled that we drafted Ebi, and Will Avery, and thought KG was going to flop horribly before we drafted him. SO THERE!!!


 At least you are honest....


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

BTW, if you want to see all the days' thoughts as a whole, I posted them in my personal forum.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Like I said...the entire state of Minnesota wanted Josh Howard on draft night. They just didn't mention it until two years later when he was tearing it up for the Mavs, and Ebi still hadn't gotten off the IR... :laugh:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> BTW, if you want to see all the days' thoughts as a whole, I posted them in my personal forum.


shhefo,thanks for the awesome coverage :clap: :clap:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

no prob man


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow do I miss writing these things up and being at the Summer League games.....


----------

